# 2014 JSW - Head Unit Replacement



## egoodnoe (Apr 24, 2014)

Getting the craptastic RCD-510 pulled out and a Clarion NX404 installed next week. Install requires:

*PAC RP4 Steering Wheel Control*
http://www.amazon.com/PAC-RP4-VW11-Radiopro4-Replacement-Interface/dp/B0072LCX4G

*Parking Brake Bypass*
(seeing some reports that its not just video playback that is blocked)
http://www.amazon.com/MicroBypass-Parking-Override-Bypass-Clarion/dp/B006CSSKCO 

*Bluetooth Mic*
(in case built-in unit cannot be used)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00786X74A/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

and after *EXTENSIVE* searching I found this camera signal converter:

*RGB to CVBS (RCA) Converter for Volkswagen Factory Camera*
http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6082895020.html

I'll document the various impacts to MFD, OEM components like 'shark fin' antenna, etc. in this thread, for sake of others who are interested.

If you have any questions that you'd like me to ask the installer (former Navy EE who installs/repairs stereos fpr post-retirement income) let me know.


----------



## wichitasportwagen (Oct 1, 2014)

How did the install go? I've bought an RCD510 version AE and 9W7 with firmware above 26xx but now I'm finding that a VW TSB needs to be applied and the dealer wants another 115 bucks to do that because the radio didn't come with my car. 

Thinking of going the aftermarket route but don't want to lose integration w the factory features.

Making phone calls and listing to songs on my phone is most important to me. I wanted to be able to hit the next and back buttons on the RCD510 when playing songs over Bluetooth from my iPhone.

Thanks!


----------



## nrsource19 (Nov 26, 2014)

wichitasportwagen said:


> How did the install go? I've bought an RCD510 version AE and 9W7 with firmware above 26xx but now I'm finding that a VW TSB needs to be applied and the dealer wants another 115 bucks to do that because the radio didn't come with my car.
> 
> Thinking of going the aftermarket route but don't want to lose integration w the factory features.
> 
> ...



http://www.crutchfield.com/S-ltZKZ3...html?showAll=N&search=SWRVW-52&avf=N&skipvs=T


----------



## Dieseljet252 (Oct 22, 2014)

egoodnoe said:


> Getting the craptastic RCD-510 pulled out and a Clarion NX404 installed next week. Install requires:
> 
> *PAC RP4 Steering Wheel Control*
> http://www.amazon.com/PAC-RP4-VW11-Radiopro4-Replacement-Interface/dp/B0072LCX4G
> ...


Does this work with the fender audio system in a 2013 jetta?


----------



## nrsource19 (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes, it works with Fender amps.

See link here:
http://cruxinterfacing.com/products/SWRVW-52/index.html


----------

